# Are Insignia LCD TV's any good?



## Hickeydog

It seems like the Insignia LCD's are much cheaper AND don't cheat on the component/s-video in like the other brands in my price range. What I'm looking for a 50" 1080p LCD TV that has at least 2 component and 2 s-video AND can use all four inputs. On the other brands, they cheat and a component and s-video share one connection, so if you plug in a component, you can't use the s-video. Suggestions? I'm trying to keep the price under $1500.


----------



## MrLinky

if you can, hit up a consumer report. Insignia is BestBuy's budget brand. I dont know if they're bad or not, but they seem alright


----------



## Ocnewb

Just my opinion, i would never buy Insignia LCD ever. I will do some search and suggest u something else.


----------



## Manyak

Under $1500? That's a pretty big budget for 50", you can go with pretty much anything short of those stupid overpriced LED ones.

Why don't you get something really worth that money like a Samsung LN52B630, and use one of these if you have problems?


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrLinky* 
if you can, hit up a consumer report. Insignia is BestBuy's budget brand. I dont know if they're bad or not, but they seem alright

I thought Dynex was their budget brand o.o


----------



## ACM

Get something like a Toshia Regza.


----------



## PathogenX

vizio,, toshiba, anything
just dont buy insignia


----------



## ericld

If you are looking for a decent tv from BB, this is what I recommend. I got the 47" 240hz and it is great. It is still listed in the top 10 right up there with Samsung and Sony. Has a lot more features also.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Toshiba+...&skuId=9300552


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sLowEnd* 
I thought Dynex was their budget brand o.o

BestBuy makes Insignia, Dynex, Init, Rocketfish, and vpr Matrix.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Best_Bu...clusive_brands


----------



## Bazuny

Samsung







one week ago i got a 46 inch Samsung basically Samsung's flagship as far as features. It is incredible, internet connection, streaming audio. Incredible 240 Hz, color. 1999.99 may still be on sale for 1599.99 CAD


----------



## Ocnewb

I would suggest you this Samsung Plasma PN50B860 50" Class which is only $99 over your budget (but it's on SALE atm -$600), and i think it would totally worth it. It's one of the top of the line TV. It's Free Shipping and No tax for AZ, i don't know about Ohio tho.
Here is link for the TV on Samsung's site:
http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/t...ype=prd_detail


----------



## greydor

I have two words for you:

*Sam's Club.*

Walk in there with your $1500, and come out with two incredible tv's. You think I'm kidding.


----------

